# Seiko Marinemaster



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I sent the bracelet of my Marinemaster SBDX001 to get extra links fitted, and the spare links which didn't have a pin and collar refitted. Three months went by and I received a brand new bracelet; presumably Seiko UK Ltd, Seiko Japan or someone in between managed to lose the original bracelet.

Looks much better and is a lot more comfortable than wearing it on the "waffle" resin strap


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Looks great JoT









I'd love a MarineMaster one day but I'll probably have to settle for a 'Sumo' instead.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Nice one John, what do think of the ratchet extending mechanism?

Great photo, even with your 'Jim Jams'









Regards

Derek


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Nice one John, what do think of the ratchet extending mechanism?
> 
> Great photo, even with your 'Jim Jams'
> 
> ...


Derek the ratchet mechanism seems a bit different to the original bracelet; although I can't quite put my finger on it







it seems to work OK but it does make the clasp quite bulky.

The blue "jim jams" are worth it just to wind Griff up









Thanks ricster I have been pleasantly suprised by the MM, I was going to get a Sumo when this one came available, quite fortunate really as they don't seem to come up for sale very often. I have resigned myself to a long wait for any repairs or service it may need, I think SUKL send it to Japan.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Super photo John, great watch too.....

Classic looks in a modern watch....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I REALLY need one of those


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Love that one John, really nice. I do like some of Seiko's top end stuff.

I think for me the Ti Landmaster Auto just edges it and I am saving the pennies for one of those, which I hope to be in the market for early next year.

Dunno how easy it is to get one though, but I'll be hunting...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MM wins hands down against the Sumo in my eyes







it's the hand set and dial proportions, it just looks so much better.

BTW Did Seiko sign the crown or not on this model


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ESL said:


> Love that one John, really nice. I do like some of Seiko's top end stuff.
> 
> I think for me the Ti Landmaster Auto just edges it and I am saving the pennies for one of those, which I hope to be in the market for early next year.
> 
> Dunno how easy it is to get one though, but I'll be hunting...


Go on John, make him jealous


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't tell me he's got one of them as well...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> Don't tell me he's got one of them as well...


This one


















It's in the keeper category George but if I ever do decide to flip it I will give you first call.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's the one.

Ah well, I can wait. It's only a matter of time John...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

The Marinemaster is one i regret flipping,i would put the quality up there with the very best of the top end makes,a real chunk of quality metal that feels like it will last forever,also the bracelet is great in the summer or hot weather when your wrist size fluctuates a few mm,as it is easy to make tiny adjustmants to keep it comfortable.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

two grails on the same page.......wonderful pieces there. Do you wear double cuff JoT?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> two grails on the same page.......wonderful pieces there. Do you wear double cuff JoT?










Only Mac would do such a thing


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> two grails on the same page.......wonderful pieces there. *Do you wear double cuff JoT*?


Naw!!

He saves those for the double talk on the politics forum!!


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)

I realy like MM because only this model use onepiece steel case very good for diver watch.


----------

